# Betta and Frog ???



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello all. I have a 2.5 Gallon tank. (for now) Currently there is a frog and two snails in it. I don't know what kind of frog it is. I got him from a friend. He's very small and dark brown. 
What I want to know is if I can put my betta in with him. The frog lived with a betta before and did fine (so I'm told) 
A man at the pet store told me I had to use BettaPlus tap water conditioner with the betta. The frog is used to AquaPlus tap water conditioner. Can I change the water conditioner with the frog without it bothering him? And is BettaPlus conditioner O.kay for the snails too?
The pet store guy also told me that the pH for the betta could be anywhere between 6.5 and 7.5. What I want to know is what is ideal for a betta, and would that be okay for the frog and snails as well?
Also, the frog eats blood worms, the betta can too, how will I know if both are getting enough food? 
I can't keep the betta where he is now. He's just in a little one litre betta bowl. It's way too small. 
Any and all advise is welcome and appreciated thank you all for your time.
Stephanie


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

new2fish said:


> Hello all. I have a 2.5 Gallon tank. (for now) Currently there is a frog and two snails in it. I don't know what kind of frog it is. I got him from a friend. He's very small and dark brown.
> What I want to know is if I can put my betta in with him. The frog lived with a betta before and did fine (so I'm told)
> 
> A man at the pet store told me I had to use BettaPlus tap water conditioner with the betta. The frog is used to AquaPlus tap water conditioner. Can I change the water conditioner with the frog without it bothering him? And is BettaPlus conditioner O.kay for the snails too?
> ...


Hi Stephanie, 
Can you post any pictures so we can properly identify the frog? It is likely an african dwarf frog, but I have seen them confused with african clawed frogs in the past, and that makes all the difference in the world. The clawed frog would eat a betta once its large enough (they get the size of a softball) but a dwarf frog makes a perfect companion for a betta.
The water conditioners are basically the same things, if you look at hte ingredients listed on them both you will see mostly the same stuff in there. One is just as good as the other where those 2 are concerned, AquaSafe is still the best one I've ever found. All of your animals should be fine with whatever brand you choose, just be careful not to overdose it. When you do a water change, make sure you are only dosing for the clean water and not the whole tank again. Overdosing water conditioner can be lethal to the animals and it makes a mess of water quality, which can be difficult to clean up in the case of a frog and snails.
Bettas are pretty tolerant of pH levels, anywhere from 6.5 - 8.0 will do for them, but its best to keep it close to what they have previously been kept in. The biggest danger in pH is rapid change. Dirty water where nitrates are allowed to build is one big cause of rapid pH drop. With weekly water changes and proper feeding, this should not become an issue for you.
As for food, watch them eat! Both frog and betta tend to be pretty active and obvious at feeding time. A few worms that sink to the bottom will do for the frog and the betta will probably grab the first few to hit the water, also enough... every other day is a good feeding schedule for them both this way. You can alternate the worms with other foods such as betta pellets (for the betta only) and brine shrimp (which the frog may or may not eat). The worms are the best food for the frog because they move. Aquatic frogs tend to have poor eyesight, seeing more shadow than anything else. If the food doesn't move, they don't always find it.

You will need a heater in the tank for the frog, steady/stable temp is very important, and the frog will need 78 - 80 degrees (which is also perfect for the betta and the snails). Anything over 80 - 82 is pushing the limits for many snails. Again, the reason for the heater is a steady temp. A temp that fluctuates even a few degrees at different parts of a day/night cycle can cause problems and lead to death in any aquatic animal. Because bettas breathe air, its also important for air temp above the tank to be close to that of the water, so a good thing is to have a tight cover that can trap humidity from the water. If the air temp is too much colder than the water temp it will make a fish severely ill.

If you have more questions please feel free to ask!


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

*No pics sorry.*

Sorry I don't have a working webcam, or digicam right now.
How fast do the clawfrogs grow? 
This frog is about three years old and he's only about two inches long.
I just changed the water in the big tank today, the pH is 7.4. The water in with the betta is the same. It's a good time to introduce them if it's safe.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

It sounds like a dwarf frog. Clawed frogs grow fast, but that is provided they are healthy and kept in proper conditions. Poor water quality, ,lack of nutritious foods, etc will stunt their growth and cause a lot of internal damage that is usually fatal.

This sounds like a great time to introduce them... I see no reason not to.
Watch your water params closely over the first few wks, as the combination of all of these animals into one tank will make waste levels shift quite a bit in such a small tank. A small water change (1/2 gallon) every other day will help a lot over the first month or so. Once the new tank is completely cycled, once each week about 30% of the water should be plenty.
Good Luck and let us know if you need any more help.


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for your help. I'll let you know how things go.


----------

